# Holiday Grub



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Okay so this year I am a cookie monster. Here's what I've made for the party at the relatives' house:

fudge
Mexican Wedding Cake cookies
chocolate delight bars
haystacks
rum balls
toll house cookies
peppermint snaps (inspired by Laura's peppermint white choc cookies - sooooo good!!)

They will be providing the dinner, traditional xmas and Persian food (yum!)

What's on everyone else's menu?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> Okay so this year I am a cookie monster. Here's what I've made for the party at the relatives' house:
> 
> fudge
> Mexican Wedding Cake cookies
> ...


Fudge? You made fudge? =P~ =P~

What are chocolate delights?


----------



## Lori Gallo (May 16, 2011)

Baklava and Spanikopita. YUM


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

APPETIZER 
Crab Cake 

MAIN COURSE
Prime Rib
Yorkshire Pudding
Garlic Mashed Potatoes
Candied Yams
Corn Casserole 
Brussel Sprouts cooked in beer

DESSERT
Apple Pie
Pumpkin Pie

BEVERAGES 
Vodka Martinis before 
Cabernet Sauvignon during
Dramduie and Tuaca and Gran Mariner after

\\/\\/\\/\\/\\/\\/\\/\\/\\/\\/\\/\\/\\/\\/\\/\\/\\/\\/


----------



## Melissa Thom (Jun 21, 2011)

*Pre meal*
cookies
fudge
buckeye balls
cheese platter
nachos
wings

*Meal*
rib roast on the rotisserie
taters
green beans with bacon
rolls
snicker salad
green salad

*Dessert*
Christmas pudding
cheesecake pops
candied apple pie


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Fudge? You made fudge? =P~ =P~
> 
> What are chocolate delights?


Just a silly bar cookie: http://www.cdkitchen.com/recipes/recs/296/Chocolate_Delight_Bars59529.shtml


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

My wife makes a killer fudge. She isn't able to do that this year, so, with her technical directions, I'm going to try. 

We start the morning with egg/sausage and egg/potato/sausage breakfast tacos. Dinner for us is traditionaly ham. So we hve a honey bakes, spiral cut one. I can't wait for Santa this evneing.

DFrost


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

David Frost said:


> My wife makes a killer fudge. She isn't able to do that this year, so, with her technical directions, I'm going to try.
> 
> We start the morning with egg/sausage and egg/potato/sausage breakfast tacos. Dinner for us is traditionaly ham. So we hve a honey bakes, spiral cut one. I can't wait for Santa this evneing.
> 
> DFrost


My ham dinner is coming up on New Years. We order a country attic aged ham from Burgers Smokehouse in California, Missouri. Yummy!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Melissa Thom said:


> *Pre meal*
> cookies
> fudge
> .....


My kind of appetizers.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

David Frost said:


> My wife makes a killer fudge. She isn't able to do that this year, so, with her technical directions, I'm going to try.


Is it a candy thermometer fudge, or a "helper" one with marshmallow?

I admit that I am totally fond of both, but if I were doing my first ever, I'd go with the no-fail type.



Still, even when I first tried "real" fudge, decades ago, and either over- or under-cooked it, it always tasted good! 

I like fudge. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> Just a silly bar cookie: http://www.cdkitchen.com/recipes/recs/296/Chocolate_Delight_Bars59529.shtml



Ooooh, that recipe looks GOOD!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Lori Gallo said:


> Baklava and Spanikopita. YUM



Can Spanikopita be a dessert too? 

I LOVE spinach Spanikopita.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Is it a candy thermometer fudge, or a "helper" one with marshmallow?
> 
> I admit that I am totally fond of both, but if I were doing my first ever, I'd go with the no-fail type.
> 
> ...


She does both. This year only the one with the jar of marshmallow. I like both. 

DFrost


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I will let you in on a secret of mine, David. Safeway for some crazy reason has real good fudge.\\/


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

David Frost said:


> She does both. This year only the one with the jar of marshmallow. I like both.
> 
> DFrost


I like both too. I don't even prefer one over the other --- they are like two different things to me. Both good. :lol:

You live where they have Fluff, I believe. We don't have Fluff here and it's one of the things I miss very much on this edge of the country after growing up near Boston. All we have is the extremely inferior imitation of Fluff called "Kraft Marshmallow Creme." To me, http://www.marshmallowfluff.com/pages/homepage.html is the only "real" jar of marshmallow. :lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Safeway for some crazy reason has real good fudge.\\/


Where is it? Is it in the bakery department?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Where is it? Is it in the bakery department?


It is usually close to the bakery and deli sections.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Tonight we celebrate the holiday with the whole extended family.8)

BUT tomorrow will be just Peter, myself and the dogs. \\/

We will be doing a prime rib. I am also going to do roasted potatoes (British style), a veg, probably brussel sprouts and of course, a nice salad. Dessert will be left over cookies crumbled over some really nice vanilla ice cream. My drink tomorrow will be Cazadores, which I enjoy as a sipping tequila.

Every year I keep thinking I'll learn how to make Yorkshire Pudding, which I very much enjoy, but I inevitably forget until it's too late. From what I understand, they take practice, not the kind of thing you can fake.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> It is usually close to the bakery and deli sections.


I'll be looking for it!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> ... Every year I keep thinking I'll learn how to make Yorkshire Pudding, which I very much enjoy, but I inevitably forget until it's too late. From what I understand, they take practice, not the kind of thing you can fake.


I've never done it either. I would trust Alton Brown for the directions ("Good Eats"): http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/good-eats/yorkshire-pudding-with-roast-recipe/index.html


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> Tonight we celebrate the holiday with the whole extended family.8)
> 
> BUT tomorrow will be just Peter, myself and the dogs. \\/
> 
> ...


I learned Yorkshire pudding from my deceased Mother and improved on it over the years. I do it in cupcake trays, ingredients whipped in the blender and NEVER OPEN THE OVEN while it's cooking. Just put some prime rib dripping in each cupcake thingy.

EASY!:-D


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I learned Yorkshire pudding from my deceased Mother and improved on it over the years. I do it in cupcake trays, ingredients whipped in the blender and NEVER OPEN THE OVEN while it's cooking. Just put some prime rib dripping in each cupcake thingy.
> 
> EASY!:-D


Thanks Lee!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I learned Yorkshire pudding from my deceased Mother and improved on it over the years. I do it in cupcake trays, ingredients whipped in the blender and NEVER OPEN THE OVEN while it's cooking. Just put some prime rib dripping in each cupcake thingy.
> 
> EASY!:-D


That cupcake way sounds way better to me. Faster AND better ratio of outsides to insides.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> Thanks Lee!


Oh, forgot one little thing. Just fill each cupcake holder half full so it has room to blow up.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I just gotta brag on myself a little bit...I cooked a really butt kicking turkey today for me and 13 family members. I had cooked lots of whole chickens, but never a whole turkey (let alone a 28 lbs one!) by myself. Put it in the oven with hot high heat at 11 AM, then turned it down for pretty low and slow. Pulled it out just before 7 PM and let it rest for half an hour. REALLY really good. White meat was perfect. My relatives are known for their sarcasm and not giving out compliments, but everyone said it was excellent.  Tomorrow is standing rib roast for Christmas dinner and for Boxing Day, it's my mother's most excellent lasagne where each piece is about 5 inches high. :grin:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> I just gotta brag on myself a little bit...I cooked a really butt kicking turkey today for me and 13 family members. I had cooked lots of whole chickens, but never a whole turkey (let alone a 28 lbs one!) by myself. Put it in the oven with hot high heat at 11 AM, then turned it down for pretty low and slow. Pulled it out just before 7 PM and let it rest for half an hour. REALLY really good. White meat was perfect. My relatives are known for their sarcasm and not giving out compliments, but everyone said it was excellent.  Tomorrow is standing rib roast for Christmas dinner and for Boxing Day, it's my mother's most excellent lasagne where each piece is about 5 inches high. :grin:


NICE!

Also that lasagna sounds fabulous.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

We encased the prime rib in a mixture of rock salt, flour and rosemary prior to roasting in the oven. We had always wanted to try this method but didn't actually do it until this year. It was scrumptious, as good as any prime rib I have ever eaten anywhere, even as good as at my favorite prime rib spot (Lawry's).


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> We encased the prime rib in a mixture of rock salt, flour and rosemary prior to roasting in the oven. We had always wanted to try this method but didn't actually do it until this year. It was scrumptious, as good as any prime rib I have ever eaten anywhere, even as good as at my favorite prime rib spot (Lawry's).


Ours came from Costco. It was alteady encased plus had garlic cloves shoved between the bones and meat. It was great also. Eight pounds $79 fuking bucks. I could eat at the local Chinese takeout for a 150 times for those kind of numbers.:grin:


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Ours came from Costco. It was alteady encased plus had garlic cloves shoved between the bones and meat. It was great also. Eight pounds $79 fuking bucks. I could eat at the local Chinese takeout for a 150 times for those kind of numbers.:grin:


hahahaha!!! 

We got ours from Costco too, but just the prime rib, we did the seasoning and encasing ourselves. It was kind of fun to prepare, actually!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> hahahaha!!!
> 
> We got ours from Costco too, but just the prime rib, we did the seasoning and encasing ourselves. It was kind of fun to prepare, actually!


I wasn't there when my daughter bought it. She apparently doesn't give a flying fuk how she spends my bucks.#-o


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

Susan you ever use lawry's tenderizing beef marinade? You can get at most super markets in the spice section. It is my secret weapon. I use it all the time on some of the tougher cuts of meat like top round, London Broil makes the meat so tender, you don't believed your eating a lesser cut of meat.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Mario Fernandez said:


> Susan you ever use lawry's tenderizing beef marinade? You can get at most super markets in the spice section. It is my secret weapon. I use it all the time on some of the tougher cuts of meat like top round, London Broil makes the meat so tender, you don't believed your eating a lesser cut of meat.


No, I haven't but I have seen it at the grocery store and will give it a try - thanks for the hint!


----------

